# need some ideas



## duckslyr (Nov 27, 2008)

i am going to be using my horse trailer for decoys next year but my wife would probably be pretty mad if i did any permenant mods to the trailer itself. do you guys have any ideas on a shelving system that could be removed and istalled fairly quickly?


----------



## duckslyr (Nov 27, 2008)

i forgot to mention its a 3 horse slant load with a tack room in the front. i dont really know the dimensions. i dont know if that helps any.


----------

